# Ethernet LAN problem



## Zangetsu (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi all,

 I was using internet on thursday morning till 12:30 am & disconnected net & went to sleep....

 then after coming from office @7:30pm I found that my ethernet LAN 
 is not blinking (green + orange LED).it was totally in OFF state.

 then I called up my cable operator.

 he told:
 1) Either the your endpoint is not getting signal (bcoz of wire break)
 2) OR your mobo LAN is damaged.

 Can u tell guys whats the problem.?
 I think prob 2 has minimal chance...


----------



## asingh (Jun 17, 2011)

It is highly probably it is his cable. Ask him to check. Tell him your board is fine. Lame of the cable operator.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 17, 2011)

asingh said:


> It is highly probably it is his cable. Ask him to check. Tell him your board is fine. Lame of the cable operator.



Even I m thinking of that

But I checked with switch from which my line is coming & asked another user his Sify broadband is working fine...

does it happen that a particular slot in switch is faulty....

Btw when does the mobo LAN is damaged(causes)?
also is it possible to check using some app whether my LAN is working or not?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 17, 2011)

The same system on your siggy? Which GBT board?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 17, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> The same system on your siggy? Which GBT board?



ya same system in siggy...
its Gigabyte P55 US3L


----------



## asingh (Jun 17, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Even I m thinking of that
> 
> But I checked with switch from which my line is coming & asked another user his Sify broadband is working fine...
> 
> ...



It can happen right. The cable from the last switch to your homes RJ45 connector could be damaged.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 17, 2011)

Ok guys here is the solution I am posting

The cable operator came to my house tested the wire with line tester
said its 100% ok.....

But I told him that when I switched on the PC the LAN LED was glowing for 1min atleast.

then he opened the Network Connection Properties...
& in advanced Tab there are property=value boxes

so he selected *"Speed & Duplex"* 
in value it was *"Auto Negotiation"*

so he simply choose *"10Mbps Half Duplex"* and Cliked OK
...
Bingo the LAN LED started glowing... 
he told me that LAN is forcing the connection now...instead of auto negotiation....

*Auto Negotiation* is not working...

So,does that mean my I have force it always???? 

please clear my doubt on *Speed & Duplex*


----------



## asingh (Jun 17, 2011)

Can you not set the NIC manually to run at full duplex. You might face issues for voice transmission.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2011)

asingh said:


> Can you not set the NIC manually to run at full duplex. You might face issues for voice transmission.


???
cud u just elaborate the point...

now im using speed & duplex @10Mbps Full Duplex
the LAN also works in 10Mbps Half Duplex
but rest other options it doesn't work
such as 100Mbps Half & Full Duplex,1Gbps Full Duplex

..duplex duplex....i dont know this duplex????


----------



## asingh (Jun 18, 2011)

A walkie talkie is half duplex. A cell phone is full duplex.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2011)

asingh said:


> A walkie talkie is half duplex. A cell phone is full duplex.



ok so which duplex are u using in ur system???


----------



## asingh (Jun 18, 2011)

Full of course.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2011)

^^ok but which
one 10Mbps or 100Mbps???


----------



## asingh (Jun 19, 2011)

Ten......


----------



## Anish (Jun 19, 2011)

There are two types of communication:
Simplex and duplex. 
Simplex is one way communication (you can only send or receive data through that one line.. of course.for receiving you must have another dedicated line. )
Duplex is two way communication(You can send as well as receive data on the same line)
Here, half duplex is you can send or receive at a particular instant of time.(i.e, you cannot simultaneously send/receive data.)
But in full duplex mode, you can send and receive data at the same time. 
Some examples:
FM transmission is in simplex mode
As asingh said, Walkie Takie operates in half duplex mode
and Cellphones, POTS system operates in full duplex mode.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 19, 2011)

thanx Anish  for clearing my doubts.

@asingh: me too using 10Mbps full duplex.but my concern is by default it was 
autonegotiation but ryt now its not working in auto negotiation.so is my mobo LAN card has become faulty????


----------



## asingh (Jun 19, 2011)

Ya could be. But it is following correct protocols, so nothing to worry.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 19, 2011)

asingh said:


> Ya could be. But it is following correct protocols, so nothing to worry.



ok...

now post#7 could be helpful to those who think that their LAN is dead & goes out to buy a new one before trying it in adapter settings 


Btw I checked in windows XP of my frnd PC..there was no such option of speed & duplex also in his Laptop with windows 7 home premium???


----------



## Anish (Jun 19, 2011)

^^ Yeah, I too dont have such options dude... Who is your ISP? is it some telecommunication companies(like bsnl, mtnl) or is it supplied by cable t.v operators?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 20, 2011)

Autonegotiation 100 MBPS will work if u use a I/O Box Rs 200 approx Dlink and a patch cable to connnect from I/O box to ur PC this problem generally happens due to the Quality/Length of the Ethernet cable or Non Standard Crimping of RJ45 

Regarding Speed & duplex setting  can be found in every Lan Card 
Right click the Local Area Connetion>Status>Properties>Configure(Right to the Adapter Name)>Advanced>Depending on ur driver-Link Speed/Media Type from there u can change the speed & Duplex in XP in win7 Network & Sharing center>Change Adapter Setting


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 21, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> Autonegotiation 100 MBPS will work if u use a I/O Box Rs 200 approx Dlink and a patch cable to connnect from I/O box to ur PC *this problem generally happens due to the Quality/Length of the Ethernet cable or Non Standard Crimping of RJ45 *


so do u think I am facing the issue in auto negotiation due to above reason???


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 22, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> so do u think I am facing the issue in auto negotiation due to above reason???



Right


----------

